# Need opinions about this carrier bag



## Freya (May 14, 2018)

Do you think this is safe to use for hedgehogs? I'll use it to take my hedgehog for walks.


----------



## autumnfox (Feb 5, 2018)

I bought this one when I first got my girl and it is okay, but the quality is not that great. The inside is not padded very well.

Also, my girl is about 300g now (almost fully grown) and I would say it's a bit snug for her.


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

The biggest thing I've noticed with hedgehog carriers is that they need to be washable. Your hedgehog WILL poop in it.


----------

